# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Samsung-galaxy-s3

## benseven11

Model i ri i Telefonit samsung galaxy
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pho...1078667/review

----------


## [Perla]

Kushton vetem 700 euro, hiç asgje lol

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Added to cart.*

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## letaa

> Kushton vetem 700 euro, hiç asgje lol




nje shoqe em tha se e kishte mar 500 Euro

----------


## bayern

E njejta gje me Nexus, pervec faktit qe eshte quad core edhe jo dual.

----------


## PINK

Eshte ndonje far phone ky? Nga reklamat duket goxha nice. E ka marre ndonjeri? Se dhe pak po me prishet mendja!

----------


## Deni_Boy

Per mu nuk osht ndonje kush e di se cfare.. thjesht ka ekranin me te madh se iphone dhe ja... pastaj android ca pret mo  :ngerdheshje:  e ka marr nje shoku im nuk me duket ndonje gje....!

Mendimi im...!

----------


## freeopen

> Eshte ndonje far phone ky? Nga reklamat duket goxha nice. E ka marre ndonjeri? Se dhe pak po me prishet mendja!


Nga me te miret per te mos thene me i miri.
(tashti do fillojne fansat e molles te me kritikojne)

Deny_Boy, nga menyra se si shprehesh nuk e njeh potencialin e Android.
Vetem nje fakt po te permend ; Android te jep mundesine te besh cfare te duash me te ,mjafton te jesh ne gjendje ta konfigurosh.

----------


## PINK

Free open me ckam lexuar ketej galaxy 3 pati me shume shitje se iPhone 4s .

----------


## BlueBaron

Cfare note i vendosni S3 ???

----------


## Darius

> Eshte ndonje far phone ky? Nga reklamat duket goxha nice. E ka marre ndonjeri? Se dhe pak po me prishet mendja!


Fantastik si phone. Super i shpejte dhe me nje kualitet qe se kam pare tek iphone. Se di si do jete iphone 5 po deri tani GS3 ja ka marre ne kthese.

----------


## freeopen

> Free open me ckam lexuar ketej galaxy 3 pati me shume shitje se iPhone 4s .


Ne Usa tashti do dale versioni Garnet Red

----------


## PINK

> Fantastik si phone. Super i shpejte dhe me nje kualitet qe se kam pare tek iphone. Se di si do jete iphone 5 po deri tani GS3 ja ka marre ne kthese.


e bere ti? nga iphone shkove te galaxy? ne fakt pretty cool duket si phone. Dhe i kuq, qe ka sjell freeopen, very nice. Une jam duke pritur per Iphone5. Meqe prita qe prita kaq kohe, gati erdhi dita. Nese nuk ma mbush mendjen, do marr kete. E kam vendos.

----------


## Aldi1

super phone eshte, megjithse kur behet fjala per smartphona besoj se dualcore eshte mjaftueshem, pasi gjerat qe do besh me te nuk kerkojne me shume (me perjashtim te atyre qe duan te luajn ne cel call of duty  :perqeshje: ) versioni per usa qe eshte dualcore dhe 2gb ram ''pebble blue'' me pelqen me shume.

----------


## strange

Ajo qe me pëlqen me shume te S3 është se nuk duhet te prekesh display tere kohen qe te mos shuhet drita kur je duke lexuar diçka... do shuhet drita vetëm atëherë kur te kthesh kokën anash  :shkelje syri:  fenomenale (ne video te Samsung thuhet kur te mbyllesh sytë, te unë s'funksionon kjo:A) 

Me e bukura është se tek android Simlock e heq për 5 minuta.  :buzeqeshje:  
Gjë negative është se po te ra ne toke do thyhet xhama, nuk ka rrethe si e kishte S2  :i ngrysur:  

PS: Ne Amazon e merr me 550 euro (:

----------


## Darius

> e bere ti? nga iphone shkove te galaxy? ne fakt pretty cool duket si phone. Dhe i kuq, qe ka sjell freeopen, very nice. Une jam duke pritur per Iphone5. Meqe prita qe prita kaq kohe, gati erdhi dita. Nese nuk ma mbush mendjen, do marr kete. E kam vendos.


Une hoqja dore nga Iphone. Gjithmone kam qene crackberry guy (kjo dhe prej punes qe bej) por e testova nja 1 jave dhe me la pershtypje jashtezakonisht te mira. Kush i ka qejf gadgets dhe toys GS3 eshte telefoni i duhur.

----------


## ATMAN

> nje shoqe em tha se e kishte mar 500 Euro


kane dale edhe klone kineze plot qe shiten edhe 350 euro

----------


## ATMAN

> Free open me ckam lexuar ketej galaxy 3 pati me shume shitje se iPhone 4s .


10 milion jane shitur deri tani

----------


## freeopen

> Ajo qe me pëlqen me shume te S3 është se nuk duhet te prekesh display tere kohen qe te mos shuhet drita kur je duke lexuar diçka... do shuhet drita vetëm atëherë kur te kthesh kokën anash  fenomenale (ne video te Samsung thuhet kur te mbyllesh sytë, te unë s'funksionon kjo.


Kjo ndodh kur heq veshtrimin nga display,pra kur nuk sheh ne display.

----------


## freeopen

> Une jam duke pritur per Iphone5. Meqe prita qe prita kaq kohe, gati erdhi dita. Nese nuk ma mbush mendjen


mund te presesh kete.........

----------

